# I need to mod my 84 stanza



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

hey all i have an 84 stanza and it has the ca20s in it, is there anyhing i can do to the genine, cheap or free, such as remove anything to make it faster, it will be a race car, but it has to still appear stock... (oval racing) so is there anything i can change or remove to gain a quick horse or 2 with it still looking stock and without ripping the engine apart?


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

heh, CA20S race car?

pull out the carb stuff wich is shit, get a CA18ET harness/ECU and injectors/rail... lower the comp, and you've got yourself a CA20ET. It'd kick a 200sx' ass


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You could do exhaust and a header and custom side draft carbs but Hawkon had a good idea take the 200SX turbo's intake and exhaust manifolds with the turbo as well as the entire fuel system -injectors, fuel pump and pressure regulator, the engine computer and the harness, do a custom down pipe and rig up an intercooler with the blow off valve, if you run 7 psi or below it should be reliable, look factory and have 180+ hp.

Troy


----------

